# Hotkeys for Filters.



## virtunite (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey, I wanna bring up this pull request again as this feature would be extremely nice to have, especially if you are transmitting stuff with NDI to a second PC as disabling the sources doesn't stop NDI from sending the audio to the second PC if you have NDI Output added as an extra filter.









						UI: Redesign hotkeys interface by cg2121 · Pull Request #2133 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description This overhauls the hotkeys interface with better organization with tabs and drop downs to select the scene, source, etc. Filter hotkeys have also been added.    Motivation and Context H...




					github.com
				




I would really like to see this pull request getting added.


----------



## upgradeQ (Nov 20, 2020)

With this script you can on/off individual filters on sources https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-filter-hotkeys.1125/


----------

